# New Connection Wizard / NetBeans



## Sterat (15. Jan 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

geht um die Anbindung (NetBeans) einer Access Datenbank. Kann man hierfür auch den New Connection Wizard nutzen?

Also Rechtsklick auf Table und dann auf Bind.
Bind JTable1.elements -->Binding Source -->Import Data to Form --> New Connection Wizard.

Ähnlich Databinding bei VB?

Danke im Voraus.


----------

